# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA January 14th - Sunday



## Eric (Jan 4, 2018)

*


*

*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA January 14th - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Jan 14th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*



*

*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 4, 2018)

I should be there hope to see you all there


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mike and I should be there.


----------



## the2finger (Jan 12, 2018)

We will be there


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Today; Let's Ride!
Pretty; perfect; Sunday.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 14, 2018)

On our way to the OC  heading down the five right now


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks like another a great day in O.C. today.....


----------



## 19*01 (Jan 14, 2018)

Who is hosting the next monthly antique bike ride and where thanks in advance


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 14, 2018)

Our fearless ride leader @Eric










Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

19*01 said:


> Who is hosting the next monthly antique bike ride and where thanks in advance



 We do this ride every second Sunday of the month and @Eric is the host because he lives the closest


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 14, 2018)

Who owns this bike?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Who owns this bike?



I can't think of his name; not a CABEr afaik


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 15, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I can't think of his name; not a CABEr afaik
> View attachment 738016




I had some questions about the fender brace.....he might own this one as well...
Looks like a great day of riding...


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I had some questions about the fender brace.....he might own this one as well...
> Looks like a great day of riding...



Yessir; same owner. Custom Stuff.


----------



## mrg (Jan 16, 2018)

Dog sitting again , another  fun ride in the OC


----------

